# H} various W} dark angels, grey knights fw rhino doors, KoW undead and warpath



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have various stuff to trade:

*Books:*
Latest Edition Dark Eldar Codex
OOP Codex Armageddon
OOP LOTR Mordor
Latest Space wolves codex

*Black Library:*
Chapter War by Ben Counter (Soul Drinkers)
Ulrika The Vampire Bloodborn by Nathan Long 
Let The Galaxy Burn By Various Writers
Sons Of Dorn by Chris Roberson (Imperial Fists)
Battle Of The Fang by Chris Wraight (space wolves battle book)
Grey Knights by Ben Counter (First book of Grey Knights Omnibus)
Dark Adeptus by Ben Counter (Second book of Grey Knights Omnibus)
Hammer Of Daemons by Ben Counter (Third book of Grey Knights Omnibus)

*Orks*
10 Gretchins including Ork Runtherd still in box but no shrink wrap

*Inquisition:*
10 death watch marines with 2 heavy bolters but will include bits for a flamer if needed

20 dark vengeance cultists

FW Word bearers rhino doors

*Warriors Of Chaos:*
36 Warriors of chaos
2 exalted heroes
1 sorcerer and familiar
1 LTD ED standard bearer (missing weapon and head)
16 Marauders
10 Chaos Warhounds
Warriors Of Chaos Army book

*Imperial guard*

10 catachan guardsmen including 2 vox casters

I am after the following items:

2 sets of FW iron warriors rhino doors
2 sets of FW ultramarines rhino doors
2 set of Grey knights in power armour (preferably plastic)
Latest Dark angels Codex
Kings Of War Undead models
Warpath forgefathers or Ver-mynn
Ultramarines laynard
Iron halo pin badge


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

i have the Grey Knight book and Space Marines one if you are interested


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Yeah sure is it the latest codex? What are you interested in? Pm me if its easier


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

yes both are the latest books out, and in pretty good condition, and PM sent.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I have about 15-20 of the OOP metal power armoured Grey Knights and 5 of the current plasic power armoured Grey Knights if you are interested...


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hi deus just to let you know I've pm'd you


----------

